# MTB Light



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 24, 2010)

looking for a new helmet light...was using NightRider, but my buddy took it back (the nerve of him!!!)

any suggestions on where to get, discounts, sales?? these things are pricey..


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2010)

Chainlove has had the Princeton Tec Switchback 3 on quite a bit in the last few months for around $160ish (I think, somewhere around there), which is a great price.  They get good reviews, and if you can score it for that price it's got to be one of the better lights you can get for that kind of money.  I have the Switchback2, and really like it.

A couple of reviews:
http://www.crankfire.com/articles/read/74/princeton_tec_switchback_3
http://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-gear/princeton-tec-switchback-3-light-system-review/

A much cheaper option is this:
http://www.geomangear.com/index.php...ducts_id=138&zenid=2vqh5p1uro8om2nf48gplp40u1

Woodcore here has a couple of those and likes them, and I can tell you that they are definitely bright!  I still wonder about their durability, but I guess at that price you can replace it a few times before exceeding the cost of more expensive lights.  Woodcore put quite a few night miles on his last season and didn't have any problems that I know of.

Also check out this thread for more info:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=39252


----------



## marcski (Mar 24, 2010)

here you go quattro:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=74424


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 24, 2010)

No issues with the Magicshine lights! If you do go this route I would recommend getting them from Geoman and not from Dealextreme or whatever it's called. Magicshine actually has a new light out this year, should be super bright, check it out...........

http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_41&products_id=161


----------



## Jisch (Apr 1, 2010)

Between my wife and I we have three Magicshines - I laugh at the prices they try and get for other systems. Great light, cheap price... 

John


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2010)

I might have to pick up one of those Magicshines this year, that new one looks a little goofy to me though.


----------



## marcski (Apr 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I might have to pick up one of those Magicshines this year, that new one looks a little goofy to me though.



So it should be perfect for you, no?  :grin:  :-D


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2010)

marcski said:


> So it should be perfect for you, no?  :grin:  :-D



I'm goofy enough as it is, I don't need any help from strange looking lights.


----------



## marcski (Apr 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm goofy enough as it is, I don't need any help from strange looking lights.



lol. I still have yet to purchase a light....with the way you guys are talking up the magshines here..I may have to indulge...especially because its a lot less than some of the previous ones I was looking at.


----------



## severine (Apr 1, 2010)

I haven't bought one either, but it looks like I may have access to a hand-me-down soon!


----------

